# Adjusting flow?



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I remember a while ago somebody, I think it was tina, put up a link that showed a way to minimize the waterflow from your filter. Can I see that link? My betta is being blown around!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/13/347/


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are excellent! I made one for my AC20 when I had my betta in the 10g.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks tina and kristin! Im sure my betta will be happier!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

wow thats great..now i can use the 10g filter tha came with my tank so that it doesnt push around my betta   happy happy


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

and a perfect way to recycle your plastic soda bottles too!


----------

